# 

## LY3QN-Jurijus

, . 
, -     "International Naval Contest",   ?    ?    ,         ,    .          .  ,   .   ,  .      .     EA7KW. ,         , ,  ,    -  .        ,  .    ,    (Maritime QSO Party, SEANET, NAVAL) :Smile: .     ,      "  " :Smile: .

2014.12.14.  .  
1320 T77C-EW2MA 21246 kHz USB 59 OP. TONY, ANT. VERTICAL, PWR.100W
1331 OE6MXF-LY3QN 14296 kHz USB OP. KARL, 55 CA100 - 59 001
1414 DL8KAC-LY3QN 14139 kHz USB 59/55 OP.VLADIMIR, QTH KOELN,  "",  .
1441 LY2MM 7021 kHz CW 599 
1450 DL4HBF 14058 kHz CW 599 QSY AT 1453
1454 LY3QN 14058 kHz CW CQ DE LY3QN
1456 LY3QN 14060 kHz CW CQ NAVAL TEST DE LY3QN
1459 PA0JED 14055 kHz CW 589
1531 SM0Y 7021 kHz CW 599 HEJ SM4IVE 
1541 LY2CX 7015 kHz CW 589 CQ
1548 SK0QO 7032 kHz CW 599 SM ONLY 
1550 UT5URW-DF5BX 7024 kHz CW 579/589
1557 R1NW 7021 kHz CW 579 CQ

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

> ?


,    ,   :::: .

----------

